
Ask HN: Why so many Contact Tracing Apps? - _wldu
It seems almost every country in the world as well as many states and regions are writing their own contact tracing apps for COVID-19. Research shows that these apps are not useful without significant adoption rates (50% to 80%). I&#x27;m trying to understand why so many groups are re-creating the wheel. Why can&#x27;t they work together and make one really useful app?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eclecticlight.co&#x2F;2020&#x2F;07&#x2F;25&#x2F;smartphone-contact-tracing-has-failed-everywhere&#x2F;
======
t0mmyb0y
Nobody agrees on how it should work, what it needs, how to do it semi-
anonymously, etc, etc. On top of those issues is that it is the newest tech
thing needed, so a lot jump into it as projects and a future business.

------
kleer001
Cambrian era type explosion of a new set of niches have opened up and lots and
lots of strategies are competing. It's plain ol' evolution.

